# Show Clip



## Grams (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to put this question but I couldn't find any place else :blush :blush

I have been having trouble trying to find information on clipping the nubians for show. My Grandson's are getting ready for an open show the First part of May and I have no idea how to clip these does. I know it's alot different than clipping market goats.
I ordered (rented) the showmanship and fitting video from ADGA but I don't know how long it will take to get here. Have any of you ever seen the video??
I need to order new clipper blades for the goat clippers (oster A5) but I don't know what sizes we will need to do the goats right. Or on what parts of the goats need which blades. Any help you all have would be great!
We are kinda on our own way out here and the 2 people I called from the closest Dairy goat club didn't really want to share any "secrets". It's that way with most show animals in this area so we are kinda use to it. I guess I would understand it more if the goats belonged to adults but these goats belong to the kids.
By the way all of their does will be entered as dry yearlings, I don't know if that makes a difference on the way they need to be clipped.
Anyway Thanks in advance for any advice you all may have!!

Have a Great Day!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

I really hope you get an answer to your question because I hope to show this year. Never done it before. Never have given a show clip. Sure wish I knew how. Wouldn't it be just great if we could find a link to a pictures/text step-by-step? Or maybe someone can post the info on Goat 101 for everyone to see. Here's hoping you get a detailed answer. Sorry I could not help you myself. 

-Kim


----------



## Grams (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh good!!! Now i don't feel like the Lone Ranger!!!
My daughter and I have done so many internet searches to try to find out how to do a show clip!!! Every other show animal can be found but not dairy goats. Or we couldn't find it anyway.
A step by step with pictures would be wonderful!!!! I NEED PICTURES!!!
I hope the video from ADGA helps. I'll let you know.
Have a Great Day!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

You are definitely not alone.  Please let me know how the video is. If good. I might invest in renting it myself. If you do happen to find that elusive pictured step-by-step link. PLEASE let us know. Thanks! 

-Kim


----------



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

I think you will find the video very helpful, I have not seen it, but I believe it was done by the Minnesota Dairy Goat Assoc.. I have heard a lot of positive comments on it.
Tim


----------



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

I rented the video years ago and all I remember about it is use the big clipper for as much as possible on the goat.

Nothing beats practice. With colored animals I liked to use a #7 blade. If you only have a #10 clip early so the hair grows back in. Time corrects most clipping mistakes.

I like to clip in shifts, body one day, legs the next, head and neck on the third. This works great when you have lots of animals.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

last year was my first year to clip for show, and of course, I started off with one of my black does :nooo don't do that.. :rofl needless to say, I clipped them a few weeks before the show and every thing turned out fine.. what your goal is, is to get all that long hair off of 'em. I used a #10 blade for the body. Start at the tail head and work your way forward toward the head.. and start on a light colored goat! :biggrin you'll want to make _looooong_ clips instead of short ones, so you don't have a whole lot of "ends" and you'll see what I mean when you do it.. 
When you have a nice sunny day, and your not forcasted for any chilly weather, go out early noon, and give your goat a good bath (they'll love that too :rofl clip 'em to the fence and let 'em dry in the sun.. shouldn't take long. Then get them on the stand - BTW, I pulled mine out into the sun for this, but it wasn't too hot of a day - and start clipping. Once you get going, it get's easier, and that black one that's next will look fabulous !


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

For early shows in the year and the one in October we clip with a 5. Total body clip except ears & tail we do with a 10. With the 5 we can clip the day before if we have to. We have done this because we usually have about 20 to clip. We also do it in stages. Maybe body one day and head & neck the next day. Mostly though the clippers end up getting hot so we do 1/2 a doe at a time.LOL. Sometimes takes us 2-3 days to get them totally clipped. Summer we just use a 10 on the entire body. As Stacy said definitely give them a bath first.


----------



## Grams (Mar 25, 2008)

You are all soooo helpful! I am so glad none of these goats are black 
We had to bathe and clip some market goats a week ago for an evaluation and I let the hose get away from me. Holy Cow...it sprayed the nubian does and scared the snot outta them! Big sissy LA LA's!!! They really don't like the water! They are going to hate the boys in a couple of weeks!!
We will be taking your advice and clipping them a week or two before the show.
I'm a retired hairdresser so you would think I wouldn't be so nervous about giving a goat a new "DO". Not the case....give me a person anyday :biggrin
Thanks Again for all the tips and keep em coming!
Have a Great DAY!


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I used to do hair too and thus far the only animal I have experience clipping is dogs and it is VERY different than a human that you can get to be still for a minute!!! I'm looking at those expensive clippers right now because I want them for my dogs too! My Wahl senior just can't take the hair on my Aussiepoo (size and looks of a standard poodle) and so I've been doing it all by hand with scissors--Three hours later we are done and my back is killing me. It is a good thing he is a good patient dog!

I look forward to getting a nice clipper!


----------



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

I have the video from ADGA. I think it is helpful, but not as helpful as I was hoping. It does go over the clipping, what types of clippers, blades, trim hooves, that sort of thing. Then it shows you how to bring your goat in a class and stand for showmanship. I suppose I was hoping it would go into more of what the judge looks for in each goat, where it is geared toward showmanship classes. It is also very short! I have yet to show, but hoping to this year...


----------



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok, now my question. What's the difference between a show clip and a dairy clip?


----------



## Pairaka (Jan 12, 2008)

Silly question time from someone who has obviously never done anything more than an udder clip: Why don't you want to start with a black doe?


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

A show clip is a fully body clip - from head to tail. A dairy clip involves tail, backs of legs, udder, belly to naval, any hair that would contaminate milk.
Wendy, when black does are first clipped they look like grey patchwork - but within 10 days or so, are beautiful, black and shiney.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

KJFarm said:


> when black does are first clipped they look like grey patchwork - but within 10 days or so, are beautiful, black and shiney.


And your first clip-job is always more patchy than the rest, heck it's usually one _side_ that even looks worse at the beginning :sigh so do a couple of light does first!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH my I have a my first black goat ever to clip for a show. UM maybe I will give it a try on another black doe I have who won't be shown first. 
OH Grams believe you me being a hair dresser doesn't help one bit in clipping goats I know that for sure, thought it would be soooo easy. unless you use the thinning shears to help clean up a mess you made.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Show clip for me.....clip the whole goat against the hair, not with it. I use a #10 blade on the whole body, #40 on udders and muzzle and inside the ears. I also clip Toggs/Saanens at least 5 days from the show to let a little hair grow back. It covers up uh,oh's! Obies are clipped about 2 weeks before a show. Udders are clipped at the show. 
It also helps to make long smooth cuts, rather than short choppy ones.
Kaye


----------



## Grams (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone!! At least now I have an idea of what to do and what blades to order!
By the way, the video from ADGA is worth renting! My Grandsons enjoyed watching it and they even learned some. I feel alot better about clipping them now.
Have a Great Day!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

I am glad for all the information and tips on how to show clip. Thanks everyone. I was wondering this too. 

-Kim


----------



## SandyReuel (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey By the way,
I suggest that you put sunscreen on your newly clipped goats. Especially if they are clipped down with a #10 blade. 

Another suggestion is to be sure that you spend the money and get a good set of animal clippers. Don't try to skimp on the clippers or the person who does the clipping will hate it, it will take forever, the goat will get antsy and in short it will be an all around unhappy experience. I purchased a Double K clipper several years ago and it was the best investment ever. The Oster large animal clippers are a real bear to handle all day and they are very hard on your arms hands and shoulder as well s your hearing. If you are using those clippers be sure to wear foam ear plugs or you will loose hearing over the years... The Double K's are light, quiet and have more than enough power to drive the wide blades. Laube and Premier make good clippers as well but the hair cutting set for $19.99 at Wal Mart just won't do nor will the equivalent set of dog clippers... Invest in good clippers now and you will have a much better outcome and you will probably stay in the showing much longer. 
Sandy


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> Hey By the way,
> I suggest that you put sunscreen on your newly clipped goats. Especially if they are clipped down with a #10 blade.


 :biggrin I use baby powder all over the topline, head, neck. It protects from sunburn. Especially the Saanens!  Makes them smell good for a few days, too. 
Kaye


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Sandy, I have some Double K clippers also and they are great. Finally broke down and bought the a couple of years ago, but had been looking at them for a long, long time.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

A vote for Lister Stablemates, and if you have alot of black does like me, their cover coat blades...you can shave and walk into the show ring with them. For smaller clippers for udders etc. I love my Andi's Maroon Plus clippers, faster and don't get as hot as A5's. They hold the wide Oster blocking blade also, fast job of trimming out kids. Whatever you buy or use, clean goats, sharp blades, lots of lube, oil them blades and keep them clean! Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone use Premier's 4000 clippers? I just ordered them and am hoping they are a good set. 
Anita


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

We use the Andi's Maroon Plus for everything! Work great. Don't forget to get the Kool clipper spray to cool/lubricate your blades, especially if you are clipping multiple animals.

Camille


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh! This thread is great. I am going to my first show at the end of May and thankfully it is a "no-clip" show. We still get snow in May! But I will have to trim the udders and I am totally clueless when it comes to clipping. I had thought about using my Wal-Mart dog clippers, but you all have convinced me otherwise. I guess I will be shopping :lol

Anne


----------



## KozaGirl (Jan 27, 2011)

Dumb question.. how do I rent the video? I have searched and searched on ADGA and cannot loacate it...
can someone please help?
Thanks


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

http://adga.org/index.php?page=shop...ategory_id=13&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=55

It was under "Shop ADGA".


----------

